# Our Newest Yard Bunny



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 30, 2012)

This is one of the third litter that I know of since it started warming up this spring, It seems kinda young to be out of the nest but is doing fine on it's own, They eat the same things that the tortoises eat.,especially the clover.


----------



## ascott (Jun 30, 2012)

Love the bunnies.....


----------



## terryo (Jun 30, 2012)

Ohhhhh....that is so adorable! They were plowing a field near my friends farm, and they destroyed a nest of baby bunnies, killing all of them, but one. When my Dad brought him home his eyes were just opened and he was so tiny. I fed him with an eye dropper. I called him ButterBall. Nice memories. Thank you.


----------



## TortieLuver (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh my goodness... How cute


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 30, 2012)

Are they wild bunnies, or your outside pets? Very sweet.
We too, had pet bunnies, they lived part of the year outside, amazing little creatures.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 30, 2012)

lynnedit said:


> Are they wild bunnies, or your outside pets? Very sweet.
> We too, had pet bunnies, they lived part of the year outside, amazing little creatures.


They are wild, but friendly, A lot of fun to have around, really enjoy watching them,and not very destructive to the plants I grow for tort food.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 30, 2012)

Just wonderful, cute little guy......


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 2, 2012)

Soo very cute


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 2, 2012)

So cute at that age. Nice to see it was smart enough to be in the cactus patch.


----------



## Mel (Jul 27, 2012)

Len said:


> This is one of the third litter that I know of since it started warming up this spring, It seems kinda young to be out of the nest but is doing fine on it's own, They eat the same things that the tortoises eat.,especially the clover.



I'm always finding our bunny munching with the tortoise when we let her roam.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 28, 2012)

I was hoping for a different type of bunny (the playboy variety perhaps) but cute none the less.


----------

